# Ate Tulip Bulb



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yesterday Cosmo ate about 1/4 of what we think is a tulip bulb. He found it in the yard because the landlord is doing some gardening and left out some stuff. Since yesterday evening he has been disoriented and lethargic, wandering around the house and then standing and starring at the walls. No vomiting, no diarrhea. I'm awaiting a call from the vet to discuss next steps. 

I'm somewhat surprised that such a small amount could have this effect and that there is no diarrhea. 

Anyone have experience with dogs eating bulbs? Or with similar symptoms? He's also on apoquel (injection) for itching and surolan for inflamed ears. We're also considering the possibility that it's a side effect of apoquel.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

A quick google search indicates that tulips bulbs are toxic. A call to the vet was the right decision, and those symptoms are listed under the symptoms of tulip poisoning. Apparently, the bulbs have a higher concentration of toxins than the plant parts.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Yea, I was hoping when he snagged it off the ground that it wasn't a flower bulb because I knew they were poisonous. I just don't know whether the symptoms are related to that incident and how much of the toxin is required. He's eaten so much crap and beyond diarrhea and vomited I've never seen symptoms.

Still waiting on the vet...


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Can you contact an emergency vet? Perhaps they'd be able to provide advice in a more timely manner?

Edit: Honestly, if it was me, and I suspected my dog was exhibiting symptoms of toxicity, I'd be on my way to the vet or the emergency vet.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

How is your Cosmo doing? What did the vet recommend?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry forgot to update this. Cosmo is fine now. It took about 36 hours to return to normal. Because of the symptoms and the fact that he never had any diarrhea it was unlikely that the tulip bulb eating had any effect on him. She thinks it was mostly likely marijuana. Appear he was just really high. It is, after all, Vancouver...


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

When Chloe was a puppy she would dig up tulip bulbs and eat them. Eventually we put fencing around it. Yes they are toxic but will usually cause stomach upset if they eat to many. It would take a ton to do any damage most likely. Chloe never had any side effects the couple times she got them.


----------

